# Men in Suits



## Ruthanne

I've always thought men look appealing in suits.


----------



## Keesha

You bet!


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Judycat

Not all men in suits look like that.


----------



## Devi

Judycat said:


> Not all men in suits look like that.


True enough. Those look like models.


----------



## Ruthanne

Judycat said:


> Not all men in suits look like that.


I guess not but he is nice to look at


----------



## Ruthanne

Devi said:


> True enough. Those look like models.


My departed man wasn't a model but looked really good in a suit--he had a lot of them too.


----------



## Keesha

Of course they don’t but we choose to look at the ones that do.


----------



## Ruthanne

And here's another:


----------



## Sassycakes

*My husband has always been a suit guy and always looks handsome. Of course, it's my job to iron his shirts. He is very picky and I have to be very careful I don't make a mistake when I'm ironing them. My Mother-in-law warned me before we got married that he started ironing his own shirts at 10yrs old because he said she didn't do a good job. She bought me an iron and said "Good Luck"*


----------



## Judycat

Ruthanne said:


> I guess not but he is nice to look at


I guess but can he repair a leaky roof or install a lighting fixture?


----------



## Pepper

Judycat said:


> I guess but can he repair a leaky roof or install a lighting fixture?


Is that biased thinking?  Why couldn't he?


----------



## Pepper

Pepper said:


> Is that biased thinking?  Why couldn't he?


Here's an example of biased thinking:  Of course he can!  He's a man, isn't he?


----------



## asp3

I enjoy wearing a suit for special occasions including going out to a special dinner.  Here' I am at my son's wedding a few years ago.  This was a rental tux.


----------



## Pecos

I don't remember ever buying a suit without being under my wife's watchful eye. Of course I rarely wear them anymore, but they are very nice ones and of a style that can stays reasonably current. She is a bit fussy about how I look.


----------



## Ruthanne

Judycat said:


> I guess but can he repair a leaky roof or install a lighting fixture?


Maybe he can....maybe not...who cares anyhow....


----------



## hollydolly

My husband has only worn a suit 3 times in his life... once when we were being married... once  ( top hat & tails) at his sisters' wedding...  and once when he was at the Funeral of the Queen Mother... in 2002..


----------



## Ruthanne

Some more for your pleasure or not


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> My husband has only worn a suit 3 times in his life... once when we were being married... once  ( top hat & tails) at his sisters' wedding...  and once when he was at the Funeral of the Queen Mother... in 2002..


Really, that's not very often.  Surprising actually.  I guess not everyone wears a suit very often.  I just happen to like what men in suits look like


----------



## Llynn

When I retired, all my suits went to charity and all my ties were ceremoniously given a Viking funeral.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Really, that's not very often.  Surprising actually.  I guess not everyone wears a suit very often.  I just happen to like what men in suits look like


yes I like men in some suits. usually without a tie..but my husband is Mr casual personified, unfortunately ..

Just before lockdown he went to his best buddy's wedding in just an open  shirt and Chinos... ( however I always insist he wears nice shoes)


----------



## Don M.

I always had to wear a suit while working....even though the jacket came off as soon as I started fixing something....silly company policy, IMO.  I still keep two suits in the closet, and have only worn them for the granddaughters weddings, and a couple of funerals.


----------



## Ruthanne

More men in suits and one without a tie for @hollydolly


----------



## horseless carriage

This suit is a replica of the suit that my father was given after he was demobilised at the end of WW2


A zoot suit, note the length of the jacket, so loved by Chicago youths of the late thirties.


A favourite three piece suit, completely overshadowed by the lady and Hercules.

The year before the pandemic we went to an Hawaiian themed wedding. For the ceremony I wore this linen suit, later the collar & tie gave way for a traditional Aloha shirt.

Typical 1940's style three piece suit. I have a few more in my wardrobe, but only one modern, dark, sober looking suit. I keep it for funerals.


----------



## Keesha

Judycat said:


> I guess but can he repair a leaky roof or install a lighting fixture?


Who cares. It’s a picture.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I don't remember ever buying a suit without being under my wife's watchful eye. Of course I rarely wear them anymore, but they are very nice ones and of a style that can stays reasonably current. She is a bit fussy about how I look.


Yes we women want our men to look good.


----------



## horseless carriage

Judycat said:


> I guess but can he repair a leaky roof or install a lighting fixture?


That would be DIY, for me that's: "Don't Involve Yourself."


----------



## Jules

It’s not what you wear, but how you wear it.  I worked with a fellow who wore a suit everyday and another who wore jeans and shirt.  The fellow in jeans was immaculate, let’s just say the suit style wasn’t.


----------



## fmdog44

Until Nero suits came along.


----------



## Ruthanne

fmdog44 said:


> Until Nero suits came along.


I never did like the Nero look.


----------



## Pecos

I was in the Navy from the time I was 17 until I was 48, so most pictures of me are in uniform. I did find this one of my BS Graduating Class. Civilian cloths were required and I believe that I was a Chief Warrant Officer at the time. I tried to post the entire class but it was apparently too large. That is a shame because many of them were Aviators during the Vietnam War. A couple of them were shot down, but came down over water where they were picked up by our ships. One of my favorite guys was shot down over North Vietnam where he spent nearly a year in the Hanoi Hilton. He was skin and  bone when he got back where he found that his wife had filed for divorce.


----------



## Murrmurr

I've noticed that I'm treated very differently when I wear a suit. People are way more courteous, friendly, and cooperative. I'm reminded of a job I had where we didn't have a dress code, but I got a lot more done on the days when I wore a suit than on days when I wore, like, cargo pants and a polo shirt. My clients were more cooperative, never kept me waiting, cheerfully gave me instant access to documents I needed, etc..


----------



## fmdog44

I hate single Windsors


----------



## Ruthanne

fmdog44 said:


> I hate single Windsors


what is that?


----------



## ohioboy

Keesha said:


> You bet!
> View attachment 165295


Yeah, I bet, Birthday suits, ha.


----------



## Murrmurr

Ruthanne said:


> what is that?


It's one of the ways you tie a tie.


----------



## ohioboy

Windsor knot!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I've always thought men look appealing in suits.
> 
> View attachment 165292


Well-dressed men look high-class, sophisticated, polished.

Only problem I have is, the whole beard thing going on, it looks unkempt to me, like as if a man drank himself into a stupor over a 3 to 4 day period, had a long sleep, then decided he was going to put on his Sunday best and strut his stuff.

Personally, an unshaven man in formal dress-wear, I can't take seriously.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Well-dressed men look high-class, sophisticated, polished.
> 
> Only problem I have is, the whole beard thing going on, it looks unkempt to me, like as if a man drank himself into a stupor over a 3 to 4 day period, had a long sleep, then decided he was going to put on his Sunday best and strut his stuff.
> 
> Personally, an unshaven man in formal dress-wear, I can't take seriously.


Doesn't look unkempt to me.  I like it.  To each their own.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm seldom in a suit

However



I was able  to wiggle my way outa suits at the office with sweaters

last day;





As for ties
I only wear them in my dreams


----------



## Aunt Marg

3/4 length topcoats and overcoats, as well as fedora's, my very favourite!


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg

I thought this was so sweet, I just couldn't not post it.


----------



## Packerjohn

Yes, suit do "maketh the man."  Too bad slop wear is in.  You know what I mean.  Tight T-shirts on men to show off their beer bellies so they look like they are 8.5 months pregnant.  Then there are those pants that are so low that 1/2 of the crack in your rear end is there for everyone to "enjoy!"  Yes, suits do "maketh the man."


----------



## Pecos

Aunt Marg said:


> I thought this was so sweet, I just couldn't not post it.


That lad is well dressed and I like that hat and the braces.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pecos said:


> That lad is well dressed and I like that hat and the braces.


It really is darling, isn't it.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

some equal time for the so called distaff side:













after all, we don't discriminate here


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> I thought this was so sweet, I just couldn't not post it.


Here's Collin (my former foster son) looking rather dapper in his Boston Scully.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Here's Collin (my former foster son) looking rather dapper in his Boston Scully.
> 
> View attachment 165469


he looks like a little cockney kid....


----------



## hollydolly

oldiebutgoody said:


> some equal time for the so called distaff side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all, we don't discriminate here


that type of suit was what I wore to work on a daily basis... often the style of jacket would change but pretty much always the trouser suit, and not skirt..


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> he looks like a little cockney kid....


He's got some Brit in 'im. And a lot of Irish.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> He's got some Brit in 'im. And a lot of Irish.


well of course the  Northern Irish are Brits... ..but he certainly does look like a British child..

Funny how we can look at some children, and guess their heritage isn't it ?....


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Here's Collin (my former foster son) looking rather dapper in his Boston Scully.
> 
> View attachment 165469


Awww... he's adorable!


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> Awww... he's adorable!


I sure miss him. But there's a pretty good chance I'll be seeing him this coming weekend!
We're working on it.


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> *well of course the  Northern Irish are Brits*... ..but he certainly does look like a British child..
> 
> Funny how we can look at some children, and guess their heritage isn't it ?....


I have a Northern Irish cousin who would argue that assessment.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> I sure miss him. But there's a pretty good chance I'll be seeing him this coming weekend!
> We're working on it.


More days than not, I wish I could revisit the old baby/toddler days in our home, so I know the feeling.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I have a Northern Irish cousin who would argue that assessment.


  ..well Being Northern Irish & Scots myself, I would be very interested to meet a Northern irishman who doesn't regard himself as British. he can always take a ride over the border into the south if he doesn't want to be British Irish


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> ..well Being Northern  Irish & Scots myself, I would be very interested to meet a Northern irishman who doesn't regard himself as British


He's kind of got it in for the Brits (looks unfavorably upon them).


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> He's kind of got it in for the Brits (looks unfavorably upon them).


really?..well I hope he doesn't live in the UK


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> really?..well I hope he doesn't live in the UK


He does. In Ireland not far from Tullamore.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> He does. In Ireland not far from Tullamore.


he doesn't... he lives in Southern  Ireland, about 60 miles from Dublin....  not Northern Ireland... big difference..


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> he doesn't... he lives in Southern  Ireland, about 60 miles from Dublin....  not Northern Ireland... big difference..


Originally from Northern Ireland, holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Originally from Northern Ireland, holly.


yes but if he hates the British then he obviously wouldn't be safe living in NI , which is why he's living in Southern Ireland


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> yes but if he hates the British then he obviously wouldn't be safe living in NI , which is why he's living in Southern Ireland


He doesn't _hate_ them, but the politics of that relationship is one of the reasons why he moved. But also, his dad left him some property in the south.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldiebutgoody said:


> some equal time for the so called distaff side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all, we don't discriminate here


Well the topic title is men in suits but I guess we can show women in suits too.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Ruthanne said:


> Well the topic title is men in suits but I guess we can show women in suits too.






Yeah but the posters were all saying how good looking these guys were.

Hee, hee ~ but the gals are definitely better looking.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

some equal time for heavyweights:


----------



## Ruthanne

oldiebutgoody said:


> Yeah but the posters were all saying how good looking these guys were.
> 
> Hee, hee ~ but the gals are definitely better looking.


Maybe to the men, haha...I'm not into women much


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Curly Howard looks very distinguished in a suit, hat, and with a cigar:


----------



## Remy

Oh yes please!


----------



## 911

Pecos said:


> I was in the Navy from the time I was 17 until I was 48, so most pictures of me are in uniform. I did find this one of my BS Graduating Class. Civilian cloths were required and I believe that I was a Chief Warrant Officer at the time. I tried to post the entire class but it was apparently too large. That is a shame because many of them were Aviators during the Vietnam War. A couple of them were shot down, but came down over water where they were picked up by our ships. One of my favorite guys was shot down over North Vietnam where he spent nearly a year in the Hanoi Hilton. He was skin and  bone when he got back where he found that his wife had filed for divorce.
> 
> View attachment 165370View attachment 165370


Did all of you shop at the same store? You all look like you are wearing the same clothes.


----------



## Pecos

911 said:


> Did all of you shop at the same store? You all look like you are wearing the same clothes.


LOL, You remember the PX from your day's in the military. That explains many things.


----------



## 911

Pecos said:


> LOL, You remember the PX from your day's in the military. That explains many thin


Sorry, I never gave it a thought. I read your post and I also had a friend spend time in the “Dungeon of Death” as he calls it (HH) He said it was like a scene from the movie “The Deer Hunter.” He had to search through his food, which was mostly rice, (if he got anything), looking for maggots and what not. I would kid him and tell him, “Oh, just like eating C-rations.”


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## RadishRose

​







​


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


>


I really like the top green  suit and hat. 
That’s very nice.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> I really like the top green  suit and hat.
> That’s very nice.


Me, too, but the bottom picture with the contrasting hat and shoes really sets off the mans outfit, and of course the umbrella adds such a finishing and elegant touch.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too, but the bottom picture with the contrasting hat and shoes really sets off the mans outfit, and of course the umbrella adds such a finishing and elegant touch.


I like the contrasting shoes but don’t care too much for the lined pattern throughout or the cuff at the bottom. The umbrella is nice though.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> I like the contrasting shoes but don’t care too much for the lined pattern throughout or the cuff at the bottom. The umbrella is nice though.


I've always liked the addition of a cuff on men's dress pants, because to me it adds a little something extra, but according to a European tailor we know, the cuff on a man's dress slacks should not exceed 3/4" - 1", and pants should have a break, at least to me dress slacks look nicer with a break.

All of my husbands dress slacks have cuffed bottoms falling into the 3/4" - 1" guideline (with a break).






IMO the pants fashioned in the video are all way too short length wise.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha, are you or were you familiar with the term "turn-ups"?

Until I watched the video I never heard of the term.


----------



## Keesha

For the most part, I’m not a fan of cuffs. The only time I like them is on longer pants with the plead in them. They look nice with suspenders or a vest. If I see a picture of what I mean, I’ll add it.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha, are you or were you familiar with the term "turn-ups"?
> 
> Until I watched the video I never heard of the term.


Not really. It’s interesting though.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

pooch looks dapper in a suit:


----------



## horseless carriage

A hero of mine, seen here without the lady who once famously said:
"Fred may be a good dancer, but everything that he does I do too. Backwards, in heels."


----------



## oldiebutgoody

you'd be very surprised as to who this is:


----------



## Ruthanne

oldiebutgoody said:


> you'd be very surprised as to who this is:


Who?


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> I've always thought men look appealing in suits.
> 
> View attachment 165292


Well, ya he does..!!!
He'd probably look good in anything.


----------



## dobielvr

Judycat said:


> Not all men in suits look like that.


My mother could never understand why I wasn't attracted to guys in suits.......well, they never looked like that!


----------



## RadishRose

It looks like a woman...


----------



## RadishRose

I'll be darned, it's just who I thought it was!


----------



## dobielvr

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 165320
> This suit is a replica of the suit that my father was given after he was demobilised at the end of WW2
> 
> View attachment 165322
> A zoot suit, note the length of the jacket, so loved by Chicago youths of the late thirties.
> 
> View attachment 165324
> A favourite three piece suit, completely overshadowed by the lady and Hercules.
> View attachment 165323
> The year before the pandemic we went to an Hawaiian themed wedding. For the ceremony I wore this linen suit, later the collar & tie gave way for a traditional Aloha shirt.
> View attachment 165319
> Typical 1940's style three piece suit. I have a few more in my wardrobe, but only one modern, dark, sober looking suit. I keep it for funerals.


I've been noticing a kind of Humphrey Bogart look to you...your grin/smile perhaps.  Looks good on you!

jmo


----------



## Judycat

oldiebutgoody said:


> you'd be very surprised as to who this is:


Of course she'd fit into a suit like that, she's like 6 ft tall.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Judycat said:


> Of course she'd fit into a suit like that, she's like 6 ft tall.






Sigourney Weaver!


When she wore the suit several young women followed her around thinking she was a guy.  There was one particular gal who was so entranced that she continually followed until Sigourney screamed  "I'm a girl!" before she finally went away.


----------



## RadishRose

I guessed it was early on.


----------



## horseless carriage

dobielvr said:


> I've been noticing a kind of Humphrey Bogart look to you...your grin/smile perhaps.  Looks good on you!
> 
> jmo


What a kind compliment, thank you. Let me show you a photo of a Hollywood actor who wears a suit and hat with such panache that he was not only adored by the ladies, he was something of a gay icon too.

His name is Spangler Arlington Brugh. Not the sort of name that trips off the tongue, MGM came up with: "Robert Taylor."
My mother's generation were all movie mad, but it was more the actors, so much so that when a new film was released instead of saying: what's it about? Mother, like the rest of her generation would say, whose in it?

Our family name is Taylor, my father, who lost his own father during WW2, wanted to honour his Dad by calling me Herbert, my grandfather's name. But my mother had a better idea. "Herbert?" she said, "it's so Victorian." "Well what did you have in mind?" My father asked her. "Something fresh like Robin," mother replied. "Robin?" Dad said, "he'll be teased with a name like Robin."

At the time there was a lady TV presenter with the name Robyn, and although most families didn't have a TV, her fame went far beyond the TV studios, she was that well known. Mother looked suitably crestfallen. My Dad just didn't see the trap, he adored his wife. "Look," my Dad suggested, "let's compromise." "Compromise?" Mother replied, "Yes," Dad answered. "We can go for a hybrid name. We will call him Rob as in Robin and Bert as in Herbert," "You mean call him Robert?" Said my delighted mother, throwing her arms around her husband's neck.

So now you all know my name, but just one thing, I refuse to answer to, Spangler. I'm not exactly of Mr. Brugh's appearance, but I did turn one young lady's head fifty four years ago, how lucky am I?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> More men in suits and one without a tie for @hollydolly
> 
> View attachment 165312
> 
> View attachment 165313


First picture, those pants got to go!

Hideous looking things they are, and dress slacks without a nice belt looks unfinished to me.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> First picture, those pants got to go!



Some mock, "do you think that they will ever come back into fashion?"
Some tease, "Is somebody else hiding in there with you?"
But most of the reaction is complimentary. The times that I have been called: "A proper gent."
My talented lady made these "baggies" as she did the shirt. She's an absolute treasure.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 167826
> Some mock, "do you think that they will ever come back into fashion?"
> Some tease, "Is somebody else hiding in there with you?"
> But most of the reaction is complimentary. The times that I have been called: "A proper gent."
> My talented lady made these "baggies" as she did the shirt. She's an absolute treasure.


Your wife's talent when it comes to tailoring and seamstress work is second to none, Horseless, and just LOVE that she added turn-ups!

IMO a proper pair of dress slacks (outside those belonging to a tuxedo) should be cuffed (with turn-ups), and not heavy turn-ups. Yours are just right.

My husband wears the same turn-up height, and I noticed in the other pictures you posted, your wife added the perfect amount of break to your pants.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

women, dogs, and cats all look better in suits than men do:


----------



## oldiebutgoody

who wears the suit better:


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My husband used to wear suits and ties all the time. I don't think I saw him in jeans but once or twice and we were together for 27 years before he died. When we were waiting at the airport to go to Mexico, a man on line teased him about it. When we disembarked in Mexico, he couldn't wait to take that suit jacket off.   I even have a picture of him riding an exercise bike in his suit and tie.


----------



## fmdog44

If it's the suits that make them look good why do they use models?


----------



## GAlady

*0 0 7 

*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## DaveA

Haha. This thread leaves me out.  Suits for me are weddings and funerals only, and even then I feel under duress just buttoning the (dress) shirt and adding the tie.

Spent a lifetime as a surveyor and highway/ bridge construction engineer.  You'd be surprised how tough it is climbing down into muddy trenches/or balancing on the girders of a bridge while wearing a suit and tie. - -but "to each his own"


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

Now this thread has me all rather hot and bothered!

I swoon when I see an older man dressed in a very good quality suit. Doesn’t matter so much what the man looks like, it’s more about the suit.


----------



## Sassycakes

*My husband has always been a suit guy and always looks handsome. Of course, it's my job to iron his shirts. He is very picky and I have to be very careful I don't make a mistake when I'm ironing them. My Mother-in-law warned me before we got married that he started ironing his own shirts at 10yrs old because he said she didn't do a good job. She bought me an iron and said "Good Luck"
I forgot to mention this when I posted before. My husband was drafted during the Viet Nam war a few months before our wedding. He joined the navy instead of the Army. He came home on leave after Boot camp and we got married. Before he went back to the base I had to iron his Navy white uniform. I was soo scared but luckily he said I did a good job.
.*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## oldiebutgoody

in the old days, even hobos wore suits:


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Emmett Kelly wears suit:


----------



## elena007




----------



## PamfromTx

My all time favorite suit/tuxedo that hubby wore.     lol


----------



## Fyrefox

One’s clothing to a definite extent is an artifact of your time period, and it may be a reflection of your social class, your occupation, and even the area in which you live.  It can be a uniform of sorts.  My father, a professional whose heyday was in the 1940’s and 50’s, never went to work without at least a dress jacket, tie, and hat.  This standard began to be eroded in the 1960’s, and has today reached depths where you may now readily see people on national television wearing mismatched clothing articles and “destroyed” jeans, bought new complete with rips, frays, and tears.  Fortunately, some cats still know how to dress…


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## horseless carriage

Marlene Dietrich certainly started something when she appeared at the opening of  _The Sign of the Cross_, in 1932, wearing a masculine tuxedo, wing collar, soft felt hat, mannish topcoat, and a pair of mannish patent leather shoes!

If this controversy over trousers for ladies doesn’t subside, President Roosevelt may have to declare another holiday, a tailoring holiday!
It already has reached Congress, and that august body has to pass on whether or not the new styles violate the law forbidding women to “masquerade as men”.

The Congress declared that women wearing trousers were not trying to deceive anybody as to their sex, and certainly Miss Dietrich deceived no one, nor was she attempting to.

There was a press cutting that cruelly implied that women in trousers was the result of the ladies getting the vote back in 1920. If I can find it I will post it. Talk about misogyny!


----------



## IFortuna

No suit! Jeans, no shirt, o.k. a shirt is o.k.  I want a man to look cuddly not have a suit on for me to wrinkle.
It is like having a wall between me and the man. All white casual shirt and pants looks good too.


----------



## palides2021

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199773My all time favorite suit/tuxedo that hubby wore.     lol


What a lovely couple!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 199826
> Marlene Dietrich certainly started something when she appeared at the opening of  _The Sign of the Cross_, in 1932, wearing a masculine tuxedo, wing collar, soft felt hat, mannish topcoat, and a pair of mannish patent leather shoes!
> 
> If this controversy over trousers for ladies doesn’t subside, President Roosevelt may have to declare another holiday, a tailoring holiday!
> It already has reached Congress, and that august body has to pass on whether or not the new styles violate the law forbidding women to “masquerade as men”.
> 
> The Congress declared that women wearing trousers were not trying to deceive anybody as to their sex, and certainly Miss Dietrich deceived no one, nor was she attempting to.
> 
> There was a press cutting that cruelly implied that women in trousers was the result of the ladies getting the vote back in 1920. If I can find it I will post it. Talk about misogyny!







See?  I told you women wear suits better than men do.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199773My all time favorite suit/tuxedo that hubby wore.     lol






You were a lovely bride.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

horseless carriage said:


> Marlene Dietrich




Miss Dietrich actually made a more daring presentation 2 years earlier in *Morocco:*



https://  www.youtube.com/watch?  v=cBa-jw8NH5I


----------

